# CPC-A jobs in Austin, TX



## jordanluevano@yahoo.com (Mar 25, 2021)

I recently passed the CPC exam in February. I have no experience in an office but plenty of practice on real coding scenarios from the program I was enrolled in. I'm now looking for an entry level position for a certified coder or a company willing to train me in or around Austin, Texas. Any leads would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## kitkatcoder (Aug 9, 2021)

Sent message


----------



## suratijanki91 (Nov 8, 2021)

kitkatcoder said:


> Sent message


I am CPC-A certified and looking for entry level medical coder job. Do you have any openings?


----------

